# Amplificador a válvulas Sinmarc B60



## pinocho60 (Dic 9, 2015)

He cambiado todas las válvulas, había algunas agotadas. Ahora da toda la potencia, pero produce unos chasquidos constantes 
incluso en reposo y mas cuando se mueve algún potenciometro . Si alguien de electrónica antigua, me puede dar alguna pista, para corregir el problema...........Gracias. ...


----------



## josemaX (Dic 9, 2015)

Si te hace chasquidos al mover potenciómetros... Limpia/cambia potenciómetros a ver.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 9, 2015)

pinocho60 dijo:


> He cambiado todas las válvulas, había algunas agotadas. Ahora da toda la potencia, pero produce unos "chasquidos" constantes
> incluso en reposo y mas cuando se mueve algún potenciometro . Si alguien de electrónica antigua, me puede dar alguna pista, para corregir el problema...........Gracias. ...



No se de donde eres, pero por estos lugares, Argentina, es una marca desconocida, pareciese que dijera " Sin Marca ", sin embargo tu haces referencia de un valvular español que es clón del Fender Bassman de 60 W.-
La información que envías de los chasquidos y ruidos que produce es muy escueta, podrían ser muchas cosas, potenciómetro ruidoso o averiado, alguna o varias válvulas ruidosas o microfónicas, zócalos cuyos contactos estén sucios, deteriorados,flojos, agrandados, soldaduras frias, transformador de salida o poder con leve arcing interno, etc., etc., etc.-
Repito, la información que das es muy pobre, debieras ser más específico, sería bueno que proveyeras imágenes externas e internas del amplificador, y también del circuito.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## pinocho60 (Dic 24, 2015)

Hola Roberto.  Tienes toda la razón, este amplificador se construyo en Barcelona en el año 1969
Es muy apreciado por los grupos de los años 60, 70, 80  sobre todo por el sonido de BAJOS que tiene. Le he cambiado todas las válvulas, dos EL34,  y cuatro ECC83. Este amplificador no tiene 
interruptor de "STANDBY" (que le pondré), también he cambiado todos los condensadores electrolíticos, creía que lo tenia solucionado pero no, cuando se calienta bien empieza a hacer ruidos de chasquidos con los potenciometros a cero ahí mi problema. Si alguien me surgiere alguna cosa que pueda probar estaré muy agradecido.
  Saludos:


----------

